# new guy few air rilfe questions



## imfatlol (Jan 4, 2011)

i just got a air rifle from wal mart (ya walmarts sht but it was like 30$ and isnt that bad gonna buy a good quailty from online) 
im wondering

whats the purposes from a point head the point and looks flat around (i guess it caves in) and a flat head?

whats a good pellet gun that's accuerte good range and powerful at a decent price?

how do you get your sniper scope zeroed in ? (took me hours and it still wasnt)

can i shoot a pellet gun at targets in my backyard in florida? (pinellas county area)

sorry about my english


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

imfatlol said:


> whats the purposes from a point head the point and looks flat around (i guess it caves in) and a flat head?


The pellets with a point penetrate deeper. The pellets with a flat head (wadcutter) cut clean round holes in paper targets, so you can see the holes better.



imfatlol said:


> whats a good pellet gun that's accuerte good range and powerful at a decent price?


Many - If you want this power for hunting or pest control, look for a gun that shoots 900 fps or faster in .177 caliber, or 700 fps or faster in .22 caliber.

If you want a gun just for shooting cans and paper, then it doesn't matter how fast. Most of the more accurate guns shoot fairly slow anyway. Guns with Walther / Lothar barrels will have the most potential for high accuracy, but many others are very accurate also.



imfatlol said:


> how do you get your sniper scope zeroed in ? (took me hours and it still wasn't)


Assuming you have the scope mounted properly: 
1) Turn the knobs all the way in one direction, until you run out of 'clicks' 
2) turn the knobs all the way BACK in the opposite direction, and COUNT how many clicks it has
3) turn the knobs 1/2 that number back the other way again. (this puts you in the middle of all your clicks)
4) Put up a large sheet of paper at 10 yards/meters, draw a dot in the center, and shoot at LEAST 5 shots at the dot WITHOUT changing the knob settings
5) count how many inches up or down AND left or right of the dot you are.
6) multiply those two numbers by 40 (the number of 'clicks' it takes to move 1 inch at 10 yards/meters) and 'click' the appropriate knob that number of times in the appropriate direction.
7) shoot at least 5 more shots to verify your zero. IF it is still of a little, repeat steps 5 and 6 until you are happy.



imfatlol said:


> can i shoot a pellet gun at targets in my backyard in florida? (pinellas county area)


I don't know.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Please find another hobby...


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

^ or that ^


----------

